# Do hedgehogs snore?



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

so hudini was sleeping in m pocket fr most f the moring and he kept makeing little "peep peep" ing noises. is he snoreing? or what on earth is that noise sappsto mean?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

He was probably chirping.  It means he is super content and comfy! From what I've gathered, some hedgies do it, some do not. I've only heard lil Brillo do it once, when he was curled up sleeping after a mealie feast. :lol:


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

oh :shock: 
well thats great!  
he dose it all the time when he is in my pocket.
worried me though sounds kinda funny :shock:


----------

